# On the Fifth day of Christmas



## anachronism (Dec 17, 2017)

My true love gave to me....


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 17, 2017)

anachronism said:


> My true love gave to me....


That's a very merry Christmas!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice Jon...borax slags again?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ohhhhhh, gold drops off E-bay! :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 17, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Very nice Jon...borax slags again?



Nope- e-waste Sno - procs and telecoms parts.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 17, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Ohhhhhh, gold drops off E-bay! :mrgreen:



Haha! You could make a LOT of drops from these....


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 18, 2017)

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Jon...borax slags again?
> ...



WOW...that's a lot of e-waste!


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 18, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > snoman701 said:
> ...


Nope- e-waste Sno - procs and telecoms parts.

Sno - procs?



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 18, 2017)

Processors


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 18, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Processors


Thanks. I am a such a greenie. LOL. Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 18, 2017)

Very nice! All pretty and shiny!! 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks good enough to eat!!

What's that you're washing it all down with? Sake?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 18, 2017)

Gorgeous, Jon!


----------



## Shark (Dec 18, 2017)

I am still waiting to pour a bar... Those look good.


----------



## cuchugold (Dec 19, 2017)

:G 

Sadly not mine!.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks chaps. I popped in to see my jeweler client yesterday and he casually melted 3Kg in an induction furnace in less time than it took me to drink a cup of coffee.

I was gutted.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 19, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Thanks chaps. I popped in to see my jeweler client yesterday and he casually melted 3Kg in an induction furnace in less time than it took me to drink a cup of coffee.
> 
> I was gutted.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:




Ha...amazing isn't it! 

My reaction was similar first time I saw it.

That will be my first purchase in the new year.

Clean, quiet, calm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey Jon,
What's that Chinese bottle of gold coloured, premium ingot paint? :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

jason_recliner said:


> Hey Jon,
> What's that Chinese bottle of gold coloured, premium ingot paint? :lol:



Yeah right 8) 8) 

No it's some rather nice Japanese whisky. A client sent it to me for a Christmas present. :lol:


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 20, 2017)

It is good? My experience with Japanese whiskies is that they seem to emulate Scottish ones. Fairly well, mind you,


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

It's lovely - a lot cleaner and less acid.


----------

